# York County May 5th



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

6 of us are coming from HaHa


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I wish.
Gotta work till June sometime:sad:


----------



## spark1973 (Nov 24, 2005)

There is at least 4 of coming from Durham. This will be the first shoot of the year so I'm glad it's mark yardage


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Ill be taking the new Hoyt for a spin.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Count on a few more Durhamites to show up as well.


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll be coming with the hubby. This will be our first time at York so we are pretty excited.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Looks like five of us (Tink, JP, John, Pete and myself) are going to be coming on Sunday. Looking forward to getting out on a course for the first time this year lol.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Deb and I will be there, might even bring the fire breather.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

x-quizit said:


> I'll be coming with the hubby. This will be our first time at York so we are pretty excited.


Think Galt on steroids. Awesome grounds to shoot.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Course is all set up and the weather is supposed to be spectacular. It will be a great shooting day tomorrow!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Good day guys thank you. You could have maybe had 2 loops going so we didn't have to double up on targets. 3 1/2 hrs for 20 targets was slow and many people went home without shooting the 2nd 20.
I really enjoyed the courses but man was it hot.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Great job once again York County Bowmen for hosting another excellent shoot. The targets were well laid out yet still offered some challenging shots. The food...as always top notch. The weather was great and it appeared to be a awesome turnout. Thanks again YCB. We are looking forward to your next shoot.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

...


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

Great day of shooting, the weather was perfect, the course was challenging and fun.

The only comments I have, and this is not just for YCB but for a lot of the clubs that host 3D tournaments, is to ensure the correct categories are being used. I know a lot of the equipment categories have changed recently, maybe just in the name that is being used, but most of the confusion I see is when the old names or specifics are being used and it is not current. For example, Freestyle and Bowhunter Unlimited are no longer equipment classes, whereas Bowhunter Open and Bowhunter Release are but there are a few clubs who do not update their sign in sheets. The other comment is with regards to stakes. I have now been to a few competitions where the layout of the stakes is described by age and not by equipment. There are a few exceptions, like M60 and the kids that change the stakes being used, but in general, the equipment class determines the stakes being used.

Otherwise, the only thing I was ever told about YCB was to make sure to wear good shoes and expect a challenge, and in those instances they succeeded. We unfortunately had to leave before everyone was able to return and submit their scores do to other obligations, but overall, the day of shooting was great!!!!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

x-quizit said:


> Great day of shooting, the weather was perfect, the course was challenging and fun.
> 
> The only comments I have, and this is not just for YCB but for a lot of the clubs that host 3D tournaments, is to ensure the correct categories are being used. I know a lot of the equipment categories have changed recently, maybe just in the name that is being used, but most of the confusion I see is when the old names or specifics are being used and it is not current. For example, Freestyle and Bowhunter Unlimited are no longer equipment classes, whereas Bowhunter Open and Bowhunter Release are but there are a few clubs who do not update their sign in sheets. The other comment is with regards to stakes. I have now been to a few competitions where the layout of the stakes is described by age and not by equipment. There are a few exceptions, like M60 and the kids that change the stakes being used, but in general, the equipment class determines the stakes being used.
> 
> Otherwise, the only thing I was ever told about YCB was to make sure to wear good shoes and expect a challenge, and in those instances they succeeded. We unfortunately had to leave before everyone was able to return and submit their scores do to other obligations, but overall, the day of shooting was great!!!!


Too many compound classes, that's the trouble. Limited, unlimited and barebow fingers is all you need


----------

